# Abscesses and farewell mousie



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

My favorite mouse Astrid, mother of my first litter, developed a large lump over the last week or so, in her armpit. Weighing up the pros and cons, I decided to investigate the lump now when she was otherwise fit and well and therefore better able to withstand an anaesthetic, than when she got sick.

So yesterday I brought her in to work with me. I put her under general and lanced what was a large abscess. Emptying that one identified another larger one in her abdomen so I lanced that too and stitched both up. Her normal weight should have been 30g, and she weighed 40g with the abscesses - not a nice thing to carry round with you!

She came round ok, but unfortunately died overnight  I'm gutted, because she was my favorite. So it's back to work today for a post mortem to find out what happened 

(And I put down her sister last week for a respiratory infection  )


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

oh that is horrible! so sorry to hear that ):
it's the worst thing when you do everything you can and then they just die, especially if the animals close to you. It happened to one of my hand rears :/
Hope the other mice are ok x


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear that....

It often seem that bad luck comes in waves and numerous things all go wrong at once! 
xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww bless, such a shame! Much hugs honey xxx

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

To be clear, you work in a vet's office, correct?

I hate that this happened. I had a wonderful mouse who developed a giant tumor on her vagina, seemingly overnight, and she scratched it so much that it became abscessed and died shortly thereafter.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm a vet. Didn't help Astrid though


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

*hugs*


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Meeces go into shock so easily, and draining that much fluid would be pretty traumatic. I've had mousies abcesses that I drained repeatedly, treated with antibiotics, but they never went away. In my experience, any ailment that is not addressed immediately is likely to become intractable. and even then there's only about a 75% cure rate (in my mousery). I'm so sorry you lost your little buddy.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

For such little critters the special ones can leave a large empty space. Sorry to hear about your mousie.


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

So sorry to hear that, you done your best for her though. Sadly we cannot always save them and it is always the best ones you lose, I have learned that over the years.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You literally did the best anyone could do, I am sorry it didn't work out but at least you gave her problem the attention it needed - there are many pet owners who don't.


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh Kallan, I am so sorry. I do know how you feel mate!


----------

